# 270 wsm reloading



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am looking at getting into reloading and was wondering does the 270 and 270 wsm use the same bullets? I assume they do because the only difference is the case I think. What is the smallest grain bullet you can load in the 270 and what is the largest?


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Both take the same bullet, nothing about those have changed. What kind of bullet do you want? That will tell you what is avaialble. Do a little research on the manuf. websites or Midway, and I bet you find what you want.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I was looking at using something small like 100 grains or less so if I wanted to do some varmit hunting and was just curious to see what the largest bullet in this caliber was. thanks for the info


----------

